# Lowes Halloween 2018



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Woah that's neat! They usually have cool stuff. Lowes always carries Gemmy stuff so the fortune teller could be a resurrection of their Zultan prop.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

ghostbust99 said:


> Woah that's neat! They usually have cool stuff. Lowes always carries Gemmy stuff so the fortune teller could be a resurrection of their Zultan prop.


 Wasnt Zultan one of those heads in a crystal ball props? I doubt Gemmy would resurrect one their old props. It could be the one Spirit sold a few years back.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

This is him..







Btw is there any way you could provide some images of these items?


----------



## amrobin2004 (Aug 4, 2009)

They have a number of Nightmare before Christmas stuff! LOVE IT!!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you! I am curious as to the animated tombstone. I don't believe I have seen a $90 prop tombstone at Lowe's before. If I had to guess, perhaps something like Costco had last year. Costco's was a two piece extruded plastic (right word?) tombstone that is very large.

As it says animated, I doubt it is resin. And for $90 at Lowe's, it is likely to be large (as, in general, HD and Lowe's recognize that their advantage in seasonal offerings is their ability to ship and display larger items).


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Oogie boogie inflatable! Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssss -)-)-)-)-)-)-)-)-):


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Everyone interested in Lowes items I suggest you look at renovo power.com I saved hundreds with their coupons last year mainly for Christmas inflatables and other things but they usually have free coupons like 10 off of 50, 15 off 75, 
40 off 200 etc pretty good discounts for free.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

ghostbust99 said:


> This is him..
> View attachment 551049
> 
> Btw is there any way you could provide some images of these items?


Unfortunately i just have the listings that were in the computer. I probably wont see any physical product until mid Aug.


----------



## Gemmydude598 (May 27, 2015)

Wow I am so excited to see the witch and fortune teller


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Are you sure that Zultan is being released?Around a decade ago, Zultan was out at stores but only lasted like a year or two, and the opening shades never worked longtime.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

pumpkinpatchbook said:


> Are you sure that Zultan is being released?Around a decade ago, Zultan was out at stores but only lasted like a year or two, and the opening shades never worked longtime.


It's just a therory. Lowes items are almost all made by Gemmy who has been known to rerelease older items from time to time. It might be an entirely new item though


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Ok, well either way, excited to see it


----------



## zombiesrule (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for giving us a preview....now I'll start saving my $$$!


----------



## Lot13 (May 27, 2014)

How are you managing to bring anything halloween up on Lowe's site. I can't get anything to show up for Halloween. I just tried typing in the item numbers you have on there and it says nothing found with that number.  I bought the animated fortune teller from Grandin Road last year so was curious what Lowe's had.


----------



## yarter (Mar 13, 2018)

Its from their POS..ie: he works there and has access to the inventory and their SKU's


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Definitely something to look forward to~thanks for posting!


----------



## Lot13 (May 27, 2014)

Thanks yarter! I couldn't figure out how you were getting that when it all comes up empty on their website. Makes sense now.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

MrMordrid said:


> A couple of interesting items in the decor section mainly the fortune teller in the box and the broom riding witch, which maybe the same one on Grandin Roads website. Other than i dont see anything special.[/QUOTE hey you mine searching for Christmas items?
> I always enjoy Lowes Christmas inflatables and decorations in general.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

ghostbust99 said:


> It's just a therory. Lowes items are almost all made by Gemmy who has been known to rerelease older items from time to time. It might be an entirely new item though


Target had a Fortune Teller last year that resembled Zultan in certain basic ways, but it was not a Zultan (which is, I think, a Spirit Ball with a case, some other bells and whistles). And of course Spirit's Misfortune Teller from 2012 (I think). Which last year I found two or three brand new boxes of at a Rhode Island Spirit.

My point is simply that there are other fortune tellers out there.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Found this guy on the Lowes Canada website. I'm sure he'll be available in the states too








https://www.lowes.ca/indoor-halloween-decorations/holiday-living-6-ft-animated-pumpkin-reaper_g3007478.html


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Matt12378 said:


> MrMordrid said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of interesting items in the decor section mainly the fortune teller in the box and the broom riding witch, which maybe the same one on Grandin Roads website. Other than i dont see anything special.[/QUOTE hey you mine searching for Christmas items?
> ...


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

ghostbust99 said:


> Found this guy on the Lowes Canada website. I'm sure he'll be available in the states too
> View attachment 552679
> 
> 
> https://www.lowes.ca/indoor-halloween-decorations/holiday-living-6-ft-animated-pumpkin-reaper_g3007478.html


 Unless its a online item only, Lowes in the US will not be carrying it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m looking forward to seeing their props this year! I bought the zombie and black widow last year and love both of them. Because they’re Gemmy their quality is so much better than props you get elsewhere.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

ghostbust99 said:


> Found this guy on the Lowes Canada website. I'm sure he'll be available in the states too
> View attachment 552679
> 
> 
> https://www.lowes.ca/indoor-halloween-decorations/holiday-living-6-ft-animated-pumpkin-reaper_g3007478.html


He looks pretty interesting, I hope he is in the U.S.! Based on the description it looks like his head and mouth move which is awesome, especially if his head is made of latex. Do you know if he's Gemmy?


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

He is Gemmy


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Well this was posted in a Facebook group. Looks like I was right about Zultan returning. Both look really cool. No sign of the witch or any of the smaller animatronics yet though...


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> Well this was posted in a Facebook group. Looks like I was right about Zultan returning. Both look really cool. No sign of the witch or any of the smaller animatronics yet though...
> View attachment 554275
> View attachment 554277


 whaaaat. Yes. I love that wolf guy


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> Well this was posted in a Facebook group. Looks like I was right about Zultan returning. Both look really cool. No sign of the witch or any of the smaller animatronics yet though...
> View attachment 554275
> View attachment 554277


 It looks like the zultan is 149 and being sold already? That seems extremely weird usually Lowes doesn’t put out Halloween for a least a month longer. 
Can you post a link to the Facebook group


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I saw this at my local Lowes.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Okay I wasn't actually expecting them to remake Zultan but wow! Judging by his box photo he looks pretty dang cool!  Also I can't tell but is he still holding his crystal ball skull?

As for the Werewolf design wise he looks really cool! Animation wise he'll probably only have mouth movement as it appears he has the same build as the Bent Knee Angry Monster another Gemmy Life Size which we may or may not be seeing later this year.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Zultan looks so cool! I'm hoping he has a lot of movement like the original does, or at least mouth, eye, and head movement maybe. The detail on the werewolf looks amazing as well! I wonder what he does too.


----------



## Gemmydude598 (May 27, 2015)

Hmm I hope that zultan looks better in person than the stock photo on the box


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

CCdalek said:


> Zultan looks so cool! I'm hoping he has a lot of movement like the original does, or at least mouth, eye, and head movement maybe. The detail on the werewolf looks amazing as well! I wonder what he does too. <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />


 It says if you look closely that it snarls and howls. I sure hope there’s mouth movement at least
Also it says the fortune teller is motion activated.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

The old Zultan was so darn cool, only bad thing about it was the piece that opened the curtains was made very poorly and always broke after like 100 uses. So excited to see this new version of him.


----------



## SATX (Jul 20, 2018)

The Wolf reminds me a lot of Limb Ripper. Does Lowes ever offer coupons during the Halloween season?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

SATX said:


> The Wolf reminds me a lot of Limb Ripper. Does Lowes ever offer coupons during the Halloween season?


 absolutely check out renovo power/ Lowes some one always posts promo codes.


----------



## Gemmydude598 (May 27, 2015)

New Lowe's Halloween pics. The new floating ghost looks very interesting


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Gemmydude598 said:


> New Lowe's Halloween pics. The new floating ghost looks very interesting


 what location was this if I may ask? My store has nothing out really. The zultan looks so cool what inflatables did they have did they have oogie boogie inflatables? It looks like the same skeleton cage as last year and the same clock almost. 
The ghost girl is definitely different and the radio thing looks cool also. I love that palm reader sign basically the same thing from target. What sayings did the zultan say btw I would die to know?


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Lots of cool new stuff at Lowes!


































































And that's not even all of it!


----------



## nbcfanatic (Aug 2, 2018)

Anyine noticed she has an older witch face like the 2008 Gemmy witch face sculpts, But more updated


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

How did you find the pictures I didn’t see them on Lowes.com?


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Matt12378 said:


> How did you find the pictures I didn’t see them on Lowes.com?


They're on Gemmy's website. They just added them today.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Just saw oogie boogie on Twitter I think I might die oh I need it.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > How did you find the pictures I didn’t see them on Lowes.com?
> ...


 Why do you think they released the same shaking skeleton and bowl as last year and the candelabra is the same also it 
seems kinda strange to me.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

This lamp looks cool


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's a couple more


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Thank you for posting! I love that tombstone


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Matt12378 said:


> Just saw oogie boogie on Twitter I think I might die oh I need it.


Ok I’m down too!!!! Where is this because my Sally and Jack need him?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hearthfire said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw oogie boogie on Twitter I think I might die oh I need it.
> ...


I don’t know the location but I was at Lowes again today and asked if they had the oogie boogie inflatable at my store and the workers thought I was insane or something lol.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Looks interesting. Last year there was a prop I wanted from Lowes but turned out it for was for Canada only. I wish I had picked up the zombie last year. But my husband was kind enough to remind me that I don't do zombies.


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

My Lowes doesn't put out their Halloween stuff until August 20, but they had the Jack and Oogie inflatable in their system so I made sure to buy it for pickup on the 20th. Still haven't even seen a decent picture yet, but I am so stoked to get an Oogie inflatable...


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

15% Off Animated Fortune Teller! ???


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Want oggie for my christmas theme come on liws jet your web site updated lol so i can buy


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

RottingApples said:


> My Lowes doesn't put out their Halloween stuff until August 20, but they had the Jack and Oogie inflatable in their system so I made sure to buy it for pickup on the 20th. Still haven't even seen a decent picture yet, but I am so stoked to get an Oogie inflatable...


 here’s your picture


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> 15% Off Animated Fortune Teller! ???


 it says what it does now also


----------



## amrobin2004 (Aug 4, 2009)

At my Lowes today


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Going to buy the Zultan, modify the motor movement to get a swinging left and right going on, then play the sultans of swing in the background.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fAQhSRLQnM


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

amrobin2004 said:


> At my Lowes today


Thank you! Getting this for sure.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

DOES anyone know how discover price protection works I’m thinking about buying a bunch of stuff and getting money back when it goes on sale?


----------



## amrobin2004 (Aug 4, 2009)

At my Lowes today.







View attachment 555289


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Matt12378 said:


> DOES anyone know how discover price protection works I’m thinking about buying a bunch of stuff and getting money back when it goes on sale?


I believe it is 30 days.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

amrobin2004 said:


> At my Lowes today.
> View attachment 555291
> 
> View attachment 555289


Thank you for posting this


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

MrMordrid said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > DOES anyone know how discover price protection works I’m thinking about buying a bunch of stuff and getting money back when it goes on sale?
> ...


 okay thanks


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

amrobin2004 said:


> At my Lowes today.
> View attachment 555291
> 
> View attachment 555289


Do you have item number or upc you could share


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Saki.Girl said:


> amrobin2004 said:
> 
> 
> > At my Lowes today.
> ...


 All the item numbers are at the begining of this thread.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh holy huck! I thought Jack was separate from Oogie! I might need to make a trip to Lowes!!


----------



## amrobin2004 (Aug 4, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> Thank you for posting this


Saki Girl, this is zoomed in on the sticker on the box. Hope that helps


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Here’s a link to the inflatables on Lowes.com https://m.lowes.com/search?searchTerm=disney+inflatable


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Matt12378 said:


> Here’s a link to the inflatables on Lowes.com https://m.lowes.com/search?searchTerm=disney+inflatable


Thanks
Ya i put in the numbers yesterday and this came up so i ordered it. i was like same numbers got to be it. haha


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

I wished Oogie was separate from Jack! I already have an individual Jack and an individual Zero. But that Oogie is so awesome though!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Well my package shipped will find out if it is jack and oggie soon


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Saki.Girl said:


> Well my package shipped will find out if it is jack and oggie soon


 They are together attached I mean. 
I saw a video with them.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Matt12378 said:


> They are together attached I mean.
> I saw a video with them.


lol ya i know they are attached will see if that is what i am getting since all it said was 6.5-ft x 4.92-ft Lighted Ghost Halloween Inflatable
nothing about nightmare before Christmas and no photo lol


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

According to Brickseek the werewolf is a porch greeter and all stores here have 4 in stock.Looks more like werewolf dad with a diffrent head


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's a couple images of the werewolf, Zultan and the witch. They may look a bit odd due to employees setting them up improperly


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Sorry duplicate post


----------



## Gemmydude598 (May 27, 2015)

The floating ghost https://youtu.be/fAAO0R1fCwY


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Lowes updated their site with the new items 
Here's a few 














View attachment 556065


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My oggie and jack come today whoot


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

spookifyKN said:


> I wished Oogie was separate from Jack! I already have an individual Jack and an individual Zero. But that Oogie is so awesome though!


Agreed! I cannot understand why that is the one character that is not more frequently used. Years ago, there was an Oogie Inflatable and I thought it was one of the best airblowns I had ever seen. My understanding is that not many were made and very hard to find. I found one on ebay if you want to break the bank:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NIGHTMARE-BEFORE-CHRISTMAS-8-FT-OOGIE-BOOGIE-HALLOWEEN-INFLATABLE/112387471286

I wish they would put this back into production.


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

MrNightmare said:


> Agreed! I cannot understand why that is the one character that is not more frequently used. Years ago, there was an Oogie Inflatable and I thought it was one of the best airblowns I had ever seen. My understanding is that not many were made and very hard to find. I found one on ebay if you want to break the bank:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NIGHTMARE-BEFORE-CHRISTMAS-8-FT-OOGIE-BOOGIE-HALLOWEEN-INFLATABLE/112387471286
> 
> I wish they would put this back into production.


That Oogie is awesome! Not for $1,000 though. 

I am actually surprised that they haven't done more inflatables for the NBC Characters, especially since it is such an iconic movie!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Saki.Girl said:


> My oggie and jack come today whoot





spookifyKN said:


> MrNightmare said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed! I cannot understand why that is the one character that is not more frequently used. Years ago, there was an Oogie Inflatable and I thought it was one of the best airblowns I had ever seen. My understanding is that not many were made and very hard to find. I found one on ebay if you want to break the bank:
> ...


 Yeah it’s the first year for zero I believe this year they had sally before in an archway with other characters but yeah I agree when I first saw the picture I thought that they were separate but sold as a pair not attached together that’s pretty weird.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

? For those you who love the Oogie inflatable.... This will be at Walmart - Super Cute! ?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Anyone seen this in person what do you think of it ?


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I think it looks perfect right up until they put an image that instantly reminds me of Charlie and the chocalate factory on it....A simple RIP would have made it so much better....ZR

EDIT - I'm not against using faces though....I really liked the one Costco had last year that was similar to this one.....



Saki.Girl said:


> Anyone seen this in person what do you think of it ?
> View attachment 556371


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

barongan said:


> Tagged. This is going to be good.


Yes, obviously made by the same company that made last year's Costco tombstone. I was glad I bought that, but I don't think I need another. Just wanted to point out that this prop isn't resin, but is hollow plastic. Works well for storage, as it is two pieces, and the top fits into the bottom. Decent prop. If you don't have the Costco one and you need a big tombstone, you could do worse.


----------



## PutnamHaunt (Jul 30, 2018)

I haven’t seen any setting up at my local Lowe’s yet. Getting pretty excited though


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

My local store has started putting out items! Some smaller inflatables were over the electrical aisle and a huge spider inflatable was on top of a pergola with the outdoor furniture. Not 100% yet but on their way...


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> Anyone seen this in person what do you think of it ?
> View attachment 556371


It's not bad. The one displayed in my local store didn't have the 2 sections lining up perfectly like in the image you posted (top was a little offset to one side). The speaker is on the back of the unit making it very difficult to hear while standing in the middle of a busy box store. The height is really nice though and I agree with ZombieRaider that the image reminds me of Charlie. But that's not necessarily a bad thing...


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Rumor has it they might have a $15 skeleton this year..... True or false? Can't find it online, but saw a pic involving them in a box on facebook.


----------



## SATX (Jul 20, 2018)

Sidnami said:


> Rumor has it they might have a $15 skeleton this year..... True or false? Can't find it online, but saw a pic involving them in a box on facebook.


Did the FB post say how big the skeleton would be?


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

No. It showed a display where there was a deep box with what looked like the skeletons. They looked like detailed ribs, but the skull did NOT have a movable jaw. There was a yellow sign attached to the box that said $14.99 on it.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I found the info. I think they are 3 ft. .Sorry.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> My local store has started putting out items! Some smaller inflatables were over the electrical aisle and a huge spider inflatable was on top of a pergola with the outdoor furniture. Not 100% yet but on their way...



My local Lowes had nothing this weekend. Probably because MA had a Tax free weekend (where the hacks on Beacon Hill give you a two day reprieve on the state's oppressive sales tax, instead of just lowering it which would benefit every business in the state year round). I am guessing the reason the local Lowes didn't have anything out was because they were using the weekend as an opportunity to move as many grills, and pieces of patio furniture they could so they wouldn't have to put them away.


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*I went to a lowes on Saturday and they had some stuff out. I picked up the jack & oogie boogie inflatable*


----------



## Mich1073 (Jun 16, 2018)

They have remade the NBC projection lamp from gemmy. I like this year's better. Lowe's just called and told me it's ready for pickup and the lady said they had to get a guy to open a box that just came in yesterday.

https://m.lowes.com/pd/Gemmy-LightS...are-Before-Christmas-Disney-GRBY-W/1000545269


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Mich1073 said:


> They have remade the NBC projection lamp from gemmy. I like this year's better. Lowe's just called and told me it's ready for pickup and the lady said they had to get a guy to open a box that just came in yesterday.
> 
> https://m.lowes.com/pd/Gemmy-LightS...are-Before-Christmas-Disney-GRBY-W/1000545269


I picked my up from my local store on Monday. It is so much better than the previous version. Can't wait to put it on display!
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gemmy-Ligh...are-Before-Christmas-Disney-GRBY-W/1000545269


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

My Lowes must have 30 boxes of Halloween up top but refuse to put it out it’s so ridiculous it’s unbelievable. 
I understand that it may be to early but still at home puts it out in June big lots in July etc etc this just stress me out lol.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Mich1073 said:


> They have remade the NBC projection lamp from gemmy. I like this year's better. Lowe's just called and told me it's ready for pickup and the lady said they had to get a guy to open a box that just came in yesterday.
> 
> https://m.lowes.com/pd/Gemmy-LightS...are-Before-Christmas-Disney-GRBY-W/1000545269


 I suggest anyone who wants one get it asap last year they sold out of the other one so quick and they really did only have 4 per store so yeah if you want It i would buy it now.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Matt12378 said:


> I suggest anyone who wants one get it asap last year they sold out of the other one so quick and they really did only have 4 per store so yeah if you want It i would buy it now.


They have them online with FREE shipping. Or at least that is what they are offering right now
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gemmy-Ligh...are-Before-Christmas-Disney-GRBY-W/1000545269


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Matt12378 said:


> My Lowes must have 30 boxes of Halloween up top but refuse to put it out it’s so ridiculous it’s unbelievable.
> I understand that it may be to early but still at home puts it out in June big lots in July etc etc this just stress me out lol.


 Just buy it online and pick it up at your local store.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> They have them online with FREE shipping. Or at least that is what they are offering right now
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gemmy-Ligh...are-Before-Christmas-Disney-GRBY-W/1000545269


oh i need this


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

MrMordrid said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > My Lowes must have 30 boxes of Halloween up top but refuse to put it out it’s so ridiculous it’s unbelievable.
> ...


 I did but still would like to see the display lol.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest anyone who wants one get it asap last year they sold out of the other one so quick and they really did only have 4 per store so yeah if you want It i would buy it now.
> ...


 Yeah starting the first weeks of September everything will become freight shipping only. Again if you want anything in particular I wouldn’t wait.


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

I ordered the NBC projector from my local Lowe's yesterday because online they said they had 3 available and I definitely wanted to make sure I got one. I got a call from my store saying it's still on the pallet and it'd be about a week or 2 before they get to it to unbox it.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I made a video of oogie boogie here’s the link. https://youtu.be/rvpzd_sPbAU


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

So what do y’all think I should buy next the fortune teller, the witch or even the wolf guy ?


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

All three are equally cool in my opinion. I guess it depends what you're most interested in


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Images borrowed from spoiledbrat2910's post.

In person, I thought the the werewolf looked really cheap, and poorly made. It appeared to be broken, or at least it's batteries were dead because instead of howling, it basically kept making a soft "woof" noise. The fortune teller just really looked like a piece of junk. It was very flimsy and the top sank over the face so you could really not see it clearly. It was also very hard to activate. Make sure you see both items in person before you decide to spend the money on them.

The tombstone actually looked pretty cool. The eyes light up, and the lips move. It said something but I couldn't hear it over the noise in the store. My Lowes also had it on the back of a little table surrounded by other props like the pumpkins, and large skulls, so you could barely reach the "Try Me" button. Obviously other Lowes put more thought into how they display their merchandise. 

Lowes was basically a disappointment again this year.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

bobby2003 said:


> *Images borrowed from spoiledbrat2910's post.
> 
> In person, I thought the the werewolf looked really cheap, and poorly made. It appeared to be broken, or at least it's batteries were dead because instead of howling, it basically kept making a soft "woof" noise. The fortune teller just really looked like a piece of junk. It was very flimsy and the top sank over the face so you could really not see it clearly. It was also very hard to activate. Make sure you see both items in person before you decide to spend the money on them.
> 
> ...


 looking at the pictures the zultan is clearly not set up properly. Great points though. I also noticed in a video that the 89 dollar tombstone is really quiet idk I think it’s defective.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Our Lowe’s was putting stuff out today! 







We got one of these. Had them hunt down the box!







Wasn’t too impressed with the wolf. Bad paint job!


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

I got my Oogie inflatable today! After much hounding of my local Lowes, they finally went in the back and unloaded it. It's actually quite a bit bigger than I expected. Can't wait to put this one up!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

RottingApples said:


> I got my Oogie inflatable today! After much hounding of my local Lowes, they finally went in the back and unloaded it. It's actually quite a bit bigger than I expected. Can't wait to put this one up!


 Nice I got mine in the mail only Took 2 days. Weird lol. 

Hopefully gemmy will see how popular oogie is and make a regular oogie boogie someday


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a weird thing for nutcrackers & had to order this guy. I just got the call that he was in, but the associate said that his horns broke off in shipping. She said they looked to be fixable, but would let me be the judge of what I wanted to do. So I'll stop in tonight & see if I want to take him as is, or have them reorder for me. I'm curious to see how they're shipped! 









Either way - it gives me an excuse to go see if my local store has anything out yet!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Windborn said:


> Our Lowe’s was putting stuff out today!
> 
> View attachment 558229


wonder what the genie lamp does? It looks pretty big, too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Matt12378 said:


> looking at the pictures the zultan is clearly not set up properly. Great points though. I also noticed in a video that the 89 dollar tombstone is really quiet idk I think it’s defective.


man eyeing that giant pumpkin and skull wounder what price they are 
my lows still has nothing out yet


----------



## SosoDude (Aug 1, 2018)

QUOTE=lisa48317;2463261]


Windborn said:


> Our Lowe’s was putting stuff out today!
> 
> View attachment 558229


wonder what the genie lamp does? It looks pretty big, too.[/QUOTE] 

The genie lamp spout has a blue light inside that flashes as the genie speaks to you. I wasn't very impressed.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Saki.Girl said:


> man eyeing that giant pumpkin and skull wounder what price they are
> my lows still has nothing out yet


The giant pumpkin was $30 last year and there were two different faces. I got the one pictured above and I'm really hoping they carry them again this year so I can get the other one.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Madame Leota said:


> The giant pumpkin was $30 last year and there were two different faces. I got the one pictured above and I'm really hoping they carry them again this year so I can get the other one.


Cool i need one for my nbc Christmas theme haha


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Saki.Girl said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > looking at the pictures the zultan is clearly not set up properly. Great points though. I also noticed in a video that the 89 dollar tombstone is really quiet idk I think it’s defective.
> ...


 my store put everything out today I’m super disappointed about the giant skull last year it was 35 this year 49 ridiculous plus the one My store had didn’t work. Ugh I really wanted that skull ?.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

So I went & picked up my nutcracker last night - minor damage so I just took it as is. A couple drops of glue and it’ll be fine. They had a LOT of stuff out & it was fun to check it all out. The display as I walked in was really cute. 

The stack of 3 pumpkins was $80, I think. But it was huge! I could rest my hand on top of it with only a little reaching. 

And the pose & stay skeletons were $35.99

Ended up not being impressed with the genie lamp, either.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

One of the lowes stores nearby. Nice setup. I kinda like the glow in the dark skeleton. The wolfman looked like a decent prop to me. The zultan wasn't plugged in so I couldn't check it out. I don't think I'll be getting anything from there this year.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Anyone have an idea of how brightly those glow in the dark skeletons would glow under blacklight?



lisa48317 said:


> So I went & picked up my nutcracker last night - minor damage so I just took it as is. A couple drops of glue and it’ll be fine. They had a LOT of stuff out & it was fun to check it all out. The display as I walked in was really cute.
> 
> The stack of 3 pumpkins was $80, I think. But it was huge! I could rest my hand on top of it with only a little reaching.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

My store put everything out today they have Nice inflatables and I did get the zultan as a gift for my birthday lol. Anyways it’s pretty decent stuff. The small animatronics for only 20 are actually quite impressive. I also bought another minion inflatable and am going to buy a haunted clock and microphone. Compared to Home Depot Lowes has lesser stuff but meh it’s not like Home Depot is miles better


----------



## princess denman (Sep 3, 2011)

this was the entrance at my Lowes in Las Vegas. There was more, I just didnt get more pics.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Kwll2112 said:


> Anyone have an idea of how brightly those glow in the dark skeletons would glow under blacklight?


Well, assuming its the same glow skeleton that Target sold a few years ago, I'd say it glows well:


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Kwll2112 said:


> Anyone have an idea of how brightly those glow in the dark skeletons would glow under blacklight?


i have 2 gid skelly although its probably not made of the same material ... i've had for maybe 7 years, give or take

under black light they are really bright ... the problem for me was they were too bright and any detail in them was washed out ... so if you find that they're too bright for your application, you can dry brush black paint to dim them 

amk


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Kwll2112 said:


> Anyone have an idea of how brightly those glow in the dark skeletons would glow under blacklight?


i have 2 gid skelly although its probably not made of the same material ... i've had for maybe 7 years, give or take

under black light they are really bright ... the problem for me was they were too bright and any detail in them was washed out ... so if you find that they're too bright for your application, you can dry brush black paint to dim them 

this isn't the same, but similar

















although you can't tell the black dry brushing makes these flat gid skellys more 3 dimensional & less washed out

amk


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

View attachment 558225
View attachment 558227

View attachment 558229
[/QUOTE]
Am hoping you can tell me what, if anything, the keyboard does?


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Not the same glow skeleton as Target. It's really neon green and a little translucent. I got one today to make into a green fairy.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

annamarykahn said:


>


Can't even tell you how much I love this "Glow in the Dark" grave yard! I must do this! A little fog, a black light and wow!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Matt12378 said:


> My store put everything out today they have Nice inflatables and I did get the zultan as a gift for my birthday lol. Anyways it’s pretty decent stuff. The small animatronics for only 20 are actually quite impressive. I also bought another minion inflatable and am going to buy a haunted clock and microphone. Compared to Home Depot Lowes has lesser stuff but meh it’s not like Home Depot is miles better


Yeah, I'd have to disagree about HD not having much better stuff this year...LOL...I'm going on photos only as there is nothing in my stores yet but I'd take the Zoltar from HD over Lowes....HD's is not full size but it is a solid structure versus fabric....That fabric structure ruins it for me though storage would take up less space which is always a plus.....Which haunted clock are you looking at?....I'm always interested in clocks and have even made a couple over the years but I haven't settled on one I'm happy with yet...I want to see the one at Target this year...Looks interesting anyway....Happy Birthday!...ZR


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

I just checked my local store,no zultan(not even interested in it)They had the animatronic witch(not working) and werewolf (not worth $149)It is hard plastic with no padding in the arms and when the mouth opens it has a huge gap between the head and lower jaw.I would only get it when it's on sale or a left over demo.The large talking (willy wonka)headstone looks cool but very hard to hear.They have more airblowns than anything.I guess they are thinking they will have better sales on christmas stuff since halloween is greatly lacking.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ZombieRaider said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > My store put everything out today they have Nice inflatables and I did get the zultan as a gift for my birthday lol. Anyways it’s pretty decent stuff. The small animatronics for only 20 are actually quite impressive. I also bought another minion inflatable and am going to buy a haunted clock and microphone. Compared to Home Depot Lowes has lesser stuff but meh it’s not like Home Depot is miles better
> ...


 thanks and I mean in terms of quality Home Depot doesn’t have much better stuff. Just look at the zombie horse for example. I’ll post a link to the clock.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

Bought this candy bowl has a ice flame to it.They had the zultan but not impressed.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

The Green Skelly looks good in blacklight except parts of the spine are actually a different plastic and glow lighter. Also the glow in the dark is NOT as good as the old Target skellies. I'll try to get pictures.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Not quite done painting yet but I got a few pictures in normal light, black light, and with it just glowing. Most of the skelly glows well for a bit but fades quicker than my old Target one that is less green. The pieces of the spine that are the different plastic hardly hold a charge at all. Maybe if this was charging outside all day it would last longer but I am definitely going to be using it in a blacklight situation.

Also the head doesn't turn and the hands flop around and are also on in a way I find awkward so I'll be turning them around. The bottom of the feet are hollow too which isn't optimal.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i picked up the big skull and pumpkin and a small pumpkin


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I got the haunted animated clock and floating ghost girl with the 10 off of 50 coupons it was actually a pretty good deal. 
https://youtu.be/fSid4HXJ8KI


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

benjamin said:


> View attachment 558229
> 
> Am hoping you can tell me what, if anything, the keyboard does?



I just came back from Lowes. Went to pick up some 3-3/8 inch diameter pool noodles for my dinosaur rib exit archway. Also picked up the GID exit sign to hang across it at the top. The keyboard you asked about looked to me like an accordian. I didn't pick it up but did push the Try Me and it lights up the back of the keyboard (multicolored transitioning lights) and plays music. I did pick up and ended up buying the magic lamp you see in the photo. It had glowing light that could be seen coming out of the spout end and had some spooky phrases. Haven't played through them. It looked very nice I thought but what really got me to buy it was the fact that you could add water and have it mist "steam" out of the spout. Have to play with it later. I took some close up photos of things and will post in a bit.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Am hoping you can tell me what, if anything, the keyboard does?[/QUOTE]



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I just came back from Lowes. Went to pick up some 3-3/8 inch diameter pool noodles for my dinosaur rib exit archway. Also picked up the GID exit sign to hang across it at the top. The keyboard you asked about looked to me like an accordian. I didn't pick it up but did push the Try Me and it lights up the back of the keyboard (multicolored transitioning lights) and plays music. I did pick up and ended up buying the magic lamp you see in the photo. It had glowing light that could be seen coming out of the spout end and had some spooky phrases. Haven't played through them. It looked very nice I thought but what really got me to buy it was the fact that you could add water and have it mist "steam" out of the spout. Have to play with it later. I took some close up photos of things and will post in a bit.



If you watch this video at about the 6:50 mark he shows the accordion.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Just got home from Lowe's, I went to get that Living Hanging Ghost Girl. I have something similar in my front window but thought this was much neater with her lights and movement. Not bad for the price hope she works well.

Loved the accordion, not only does it play music...gypsy music but a gypsy sings....I just might have to go back for that it would look great in my gypsy display! $30.00


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Saw the animated tombstone guy in store yesterday for the first time. Disappointed. For starters it was quite a bit smaller than the one Costco had last year. But more significantly the quality was poorer, and the animation on the face was almost non-existent. Other than the inflatables (not my thing, but they looked impressive) there was nothing that interested me, though I didn't drill down into the light projections. I always buy a bunch of those at Lowe's after Halloween for 75% (and never get around to displaying, for the most part).


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Muffy said:


> Just got home from Lowe's, I went to get that Living Hanging Ghost Girl. I have something similar in my front window but thought this was much neater with her lights and movement. Not bad for the price hope she works well.
> 
> Loved the accordion, not only does it play music...gypsy music but a gypsy sings....I just might have to go back for that it would look great in my gypsy display! $30.00


Was the Ghost Girl 30 bucks Muffy or the accordion ? if not the ghost girl, how much was she?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Muffy said:
> 
> 
> > Just got home from Lowe's, I went to get that Living Hanging Ghost Girl. I have something similar in my front window but thought this was much neater with her lights and movement. Not bad for the price hope she works well.
> ...


30 I have her too does anyone want a video?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Muffy said:
> 
> 
> > Just got home from Lowe's, I went to get that Living Hanging Ghost Girl. I have something similar in my front window but thought this was much neater with her lights and movement. Not bad for the price hope she works well.
> ...


 both are 30 btw there both also available online


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Was the Ghost Girl 30 bucks Muffy or the accordion ? if not the ghost girl, how much was she?


Each one had the same price of $29.99.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah, I ordered Floating Ghost Girl after reading this string and seeing a video. Put this in a window with a $20 black light and you have a phenomenal effect far beyond the cost.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Restless Acres said:


> Yeah, I ordered Floating Ghost Girl after reading this string and seeing a video. Put this in a window with a $20 black light and you have a phenomenal effect far beyond the cost.


Looks really nice. I migt have to pick one up.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have to say my lows man who ever put stuff out sure did not give a crap how it looked the inflatables are all laying on there backs and stuff is just crammed on shelf's not a big lows shopper but man give a little care people when setting up.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Saki.Girl said:


> i have to say my lows man who ever put stuff out sure did not give a crap how it looked the inflatables are all laying on there backs and stuff is just crammed on shelf's not a big lows shopper but man give a little care people when setting up.


That sounds like my local Lowes. Everything is shoved onto one table near the front entrance. The Werewolf prop has not worked in several weeks. Each time I go in for something else I check it out and instead of howling, the eyes will light up, it will make this sad barking noise, and then turns off, and Zultan is now almost flopping over on his face.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Have to say our two local stores are nicely set up. When I've been in, the inflatables are inflated and the other items are stocked in their place. I liked their lighting display which looked like a whole bunch of windows that projections played off of.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Just got to the unboxing of the zultan and omg is it difficult to put the stand together. However when the lights are off or it’s dim in the room it looks great. Great birthday present I must say.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie, did you ever get around to taking pics of the magic lantern? I would love to see it in action.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Ghost of Spookie, did you ever get around to taking pics of the magic lantern? I would love to see it in action.


 I cannot upload videos.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Bobby2003 - that werewolf is just pathetic. It sounds like it has laryngitis.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Even though these werewolves are not the greatest between Lowes & Home Depot, I would voucher to say maybe the buyer for these stores is not a real Halloweenie like we are. I have not seen any of the werewolves in other locations, but as far as these 3, I specifically went to pay them a visit in person with the idea of bringing one of them home.

I missed out on not getting that Dad & son werewolf team Grandin Road had, it had some pretty good reviews and if I had known building of the new props (and I'm not saying all of them) was gonna get cheaper, I would have bought those werewolves back then. Honestly......I thought it was great that Home Depot offered 2 completely different werewolves. I don't think we all have ever seen one in its wolf body down on all four, and his size is pretty impressive and the design idea was good. First impression was.....I better take Jerry who was out in the car, my HD credit card, at first sight I thought how cool would it be to buy both of them, oh the kids would go nuts.

The 7 foot one is okay, I especially liked how loud he was, but I just could not get by the price, I mean his legs, the material was like pant legs of a kids pair of pants. So..if you wanted to put some meat on this guy and add stuffing or even be more creative and remove the pants and put new ones on him.....what if you start messing with him and the additional weight of foreign clothes causes the upper part not to work. Some of you might be able to address that problem but not this kid. These days everything I touch breaks anyway, yet I liked his movement and his face and almost bought him over that.

Moving on to candidate #3......Werewolf from Lowes>>>>sorry The only thing I loved about this dude was his shirt, it was an authentic werewolf Lon Chaney shirt, and his designer did good with the hair sticking out of his pant legs but OH Man>>>>>>his face, not good at all and his howl was barely there!

So I came home with just the Ghoulish Girl from Lowes which is gonna work great for where I need her and her price was right. As far as the werewolf goes, I'm gonna try and build my own and try to get him done this season for my museum. I had been buying clothes and such for him, plus last year I picked up a kids werewolf costume for the son. He did make a brief appearance for seasons 2012 and 2013 behind the Gypsy's curtains in her tent. I found a great mask and hands quite awhile back on the clearance rack at KMart.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

It seems like everyone hates the wolf guy and yeah it’s not that great but ultimately at 75 percent off which it will be eventually I think it’s going to be a good purchase obviously at full retail it’s not good.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

The Palm Reader sign is exactly the same as the one Grandin Road sells, but in different color combos and matched exactly with the one on Target's site. MUCH cheaper tho at $39.99
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Li...ht-Twinkling-Multicolor-Led-Lights/1000549167

One thing I was tempted by was the smaller skull "short circuit" LED neon light. It's about 2 foot tall, and has a nice routine - fully on for about 5 seconds, then a sputtering and randomized blinking and finally out completely for at least 5-10 seconds before restarting. I wish the Palm Reader sign did the same! 

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Li...ht-with-Twinkling-White-Led-Lights/1000549173


I am really sad at the level of the rest of the stuff at my local Lowes. All the inflatables were stuffed on a TALL overstock area and you couldn't even see several of them due to being tipped over. Broken items out, shelves set so close together you literally had to turn sideways to get down them safely and not bump into anything. No skeletons, and the Zoltan was barely put together (the crystal ball was just dangling loose, and overall not working.

I really wanted to see the ghost girl in person as the video looks like she's doing a slow motion wave. I had a ghost like this in the past and it had the hands out of sequence with the head and each other, much closer to a real FCG, so this one looks so stupid if they made her hands move on the same plane as each other. But they didn't have any of those either. 

And they had a HUGE area (easily 500% the size) already set up for x-mas.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Lowe’s has got a bunch of stuff on sale zultan is 50 percent off today only! I think for 75 this is a bargain. 
I got a price adjustment for my purchase. 
They also have all projection lights on sale and a inflatable 25 percent off. 
Tombstone that doesn’t work is 20 off and the sign with a witch arm is also I believe 25 off.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

One day sale on Zultan; only $74.99 https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Living-Animated-Fortune-Teller-in-Box/1000545189


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked these up today 
they are down from 29.99 to 19.99


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

25% off til the 24th


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Nothing seems to be available for shipping, unless you wanna pay a $59 truck delivery fee. I hate when they do that!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

THe 16 foot reaper is 50 percent off today


----------



## Vira28 (Jul 6, 2018)

14ft Spider from lowes


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Local? Weekly Ad is showing 12 ft scary tree (lighted grabbing tree) for $49.98 (was $99). The website say $75.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Living-12-01-ft-x-9-28-ft-Lighted-Grabbing-Tree-Halloween-Inflatable/1000545857

4 ft witches - 34.99
7ft pumpkin stack - 39.99
9ft animated dragon - $89.50 (was $179)


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

scarenoob said:


> Local? Weekly Ad is showing 12 ft scary tree (lighted grabbing tree) for $49.98 (was $99). The website say $75.
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Living-12-01-ft-x-9-28-ft-Lighted-Grabbing-Tree-Halloween-Inflatable/1000545857
> 
> 4 ft witches - 34.99
> ...


In store only


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Went to Lowes today to buy few things. A lot of Halloween stuff are still there. I was surprised to see some were priced lower than what I saw on the website and the weekly ad. Will wait until a day or 2 before Halloween.

Got a duct elbow (adjustable 90*) for the fog chiller.


----------

